# Focus!



## helgi

I didn't find a gallery thread for Focus bikes, so here it is.

Here's mine to start off with, a '13 Focus Izalco Pro 3, stock except for Fulcrum Racing Zero wheels and a Deda Zero1 stem. Wonderful bike.










Post 'em up!


----------



## tuck

Right after I got my '13 Izalco Pro 3, with my RXLs...










And a few days ago, with the Aeolus 5.0s I've been riding since February...


----------



## sdw5012

helgi said:


> I didn't find a gallery thread for Focus bikes, so here it is.
> 
> Here's mine to start off with, a '13 Focus Izalco Pro 3, stock except for Fulcrum Racing Zero wheels and a Deda Zero1 stem. Wonderful bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 'em up!


So now that you've had it a week, what are your first impressions? What did you ride previously to compare it to?

There's not a whole ton of reviews out there on focus bikes


----------



## colnagoG60

sdw5012 said:


> So now that you've had it a week, what are your first impressions? What did you ride previously to compare it to?
> 
> There's not a whole ton of reviews out there on focus bikes


There should be a few reviews, given that it was bike of the year for a publication or two. FWIW, I'm coming from a Colnago Master, and I liked the Izalco so much, I bought a 2nd a few months later (one compact crank, one standard):


----------



## sdw5012

How do they weigh in?


----------



## redcon1

There really aren't that many reviews of the Focus roadbikes, maybe because RBR has older models listed? 
They finally added the Izalco Ergo R and I put up a short review. Here it is right after I got it, made a few changes since:


----------



## colnagoG60

sdw5012 said:


> How do they weigh in?


"Weigh in" as far as pounds/Kilograms, or how they perform? I have SRAM Red/Force on either bike, with ~$350 wheelset on each, and they clock in at 16lbs-17lbs...my "cheaper" all SRAM Force bike has an aluminum seatpost, and may clock in closer to 18. Both feel significantly lighter, to both pick up and ride, than my steel Colnago with carbon fork...even the "heavy" one. 

FWIW, as far as handling, under hard acceleration on flats, I find myself picking up the front wheel off of the ground when also pulling on the bars. This on the bike with the compact crank. With the standard crank, there is a local 100M, 5% hill that I grind up on the steel bike while in the big ring, but mostly use the 39T on the daily ride...I actually sprinted it in the big ring, with the standard cranked Focus, because I felt like I could, and felt fresher than I usually do at that point in the ride. 

When I first rode the first Focus, the steering was twitchy as it had a really short stem, narrow bars, with the step and handlebars pointed "upwards". Once I got the correct size bars, flipped the stem and angled the bars properly, steering became much smoother, and it tracks really well through fast sharp corners. I finally became hooked when riding over some stretch of road where they are grinding up the street in order to repave. There are 1-2 inch "layers" of old road that are exposed, along with all the grind marks, and the Izalco just soaks it all up. I'm about 180lbs, and running tires at 98lbs rear/95lbs front. Riding over that section is bumpy, but not jarring.


----------



## helgi

sdw5012 said:


> So now that you've had it a week, what are your first impressions? What did you ride previously to compare it to?
> 
> There's not a whole ton of reviews out there on focus bikes


I've only had one other road bike, a Scott Speedster S20 that I rode for six years, so to me it's a superbike. I've done about 1500km on it now and still get excited just looking at it. Very quick and solid.

Focus doesn't seem to have much presence in the US yet, but both the Cayo and Izalco are favorites with the UK magazines, winning bike of the year tests and so on.


----------



## Wahlstrøm

Hi..
Don't know if it fits in here, but still it's a Focus.

Focus Arriba converted to roadbike...

Just fitted Vredestein Fiammante Duocomp 23mm

Weight about 10kg (My weight 95kg)


----------



## redcon1

NIce Arriba conversion, Wahlstrøm! I have an Arriba as my trail/trekking bike, I would love to throw a drop-bar conversion on it and race it in the local cross series.


----------



## Wahlstrøm

Thanks.. It a pretty decent ride.. 
Just bought a Selle SMP saddle for it, as the one fitted originally, a Velo, has a hole in it, so it's sucking up water when it's raining.. 

Still, would love a real road bike for summer, and then use this as a winter/commuting bike


----------



## rayej68

http://m.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/focus-2014-road-bikes-first-look-38103

Focus 2014 line up looks sick. There are so many drool worthy bikes. Enjoy!


----------



## Steinekenbda

Any news on when they are updating the online catalog? Would like to see more details on next year's izalco models so I can decide whether to pull the trigger on a 2013 or wait it out....


----------



## redcon1

Steinekenbda said:


> Any news on when they are updating the online catalog? Would like to see more details on next year's izalco models so I can decide whether to pull the trigger on a 2013 or wait it out....


Still no update on the Focus website. Looking at the Bikeradar article above I don't see any 2014 Focus road bikes with disc brakes, only Cross bikes. I think the Izalco Ergo would be a logical choice to add discs, similar to BMC adding them to their GranFondo line. Whether you need, or even like disc brakes on a road bike, I think the Focus brand will suffer without one to sell.

That being said, I won't be in the market for a bike anyway... still loving my Izalco Ergo.


----------



## Steinekenbda

2014 pics up on www.focusbikesusa.com but no details yet


----------



## kcartwright27

I had a Madone 3.1 105 bike for about 2 years before i made the leap to a Focus. I wanted to go the SRAM route and ended up grabbing a 2012 Izalco Pro 2.0 last year. 
To say its a different bike and feel than the Madone is an understatement.. Whether its mental and i am trying harder or it truly is the technology.. my average speed increased over 2 mph on my group rides.. Very fast, but the geometry is different and definitely more aggressive. 
Had a pro fitting done and slapped some new 50mm Boyd clinchers on and man she flies.. much easier for me to maintain 20mph as opposed to my Madone. 
I still get fired up looking at her hanging up on the wall.. heading out for a ride this evening


----------



## Z6_esb

Here is my Focus Cayo 3.0 with Easton EC90SLs. With pedals and cages, it weighs 16lbs 5 ounces. Great bike. I have it set up for the century so excuse the bags and slightly upward stem. My back thanked me.


----------



## edablue

Nice cycle you got there Ranger! :thumbsup:


----------



## edablue

I'll start by saying I think across the internet and even on YouTube there aren't many reviews on Focus because Germans aren't known for cycle/bike engineering. Since Germans are more widely known for their automobiles and the brand not getting proper airtime it shadows the awesome abilities and qualities of Focus bikes. As us Focus owners know they are great bikes that are underrated and can run side by side with some of the other popular name; Bianchi, Pinarello, Orbea, De Rosa, and the list goes on.

My Focus Cayo 3.0 is my first ever really serious bike and first ever road bike. I didn't know the Focus brand until seeing the Focus FSL 5.0 mountain bike in an Italian shop. I wasn't really in the market for buying a bike, but I'd always had an interest in road riding so in October 2012 I decided to make the purchase. I really wanted the Cayo 2.0 which came standard with the Ultegra 6700 gruppo, but the only 2012 model left was the Cayo 3.0. I was so excited with the bike that I made a mistake by overdoing it on my very first ride. I rode about 82km which caused me soreness for 2-3 days; lesson learned the sore way. After about 800-900km I started to feel an urge to put my bike on a diet to get better performance, so I found myself ordering parts and spending money like I was insane. Well with all the money spent I can truly say that I have one bad azz Focus Cayo 3.0. Below are a list of the modifications that were made.

Groupset: Shimano Ultegra 6700 from the Shimano 105
Brakes: FSA Energy
Crankset: FSA SL-K Light Compact 50/34 w/FSA Ceramic Bearing Kit
Stem: FSA OS-99 (carbon)
Handlebars: FSA K-Wing w/Integrated Cable Routing (carbon)
Bar Tape: Lizardskin DSP 3.2 (white)
Hoods: Hudz (white)
Seat: Specialized Toupe Team Saddle (white & blue)
Seat Post: FSA K-Force (carbon)
Cables: iLink Alligator Covers w/Alligator PTFE Brake & Gear Wiring (black)
Rims: Campagnolo Shamal Ultra 2-Way Fit (colored version)
Tires: Michelin PRO Corse 4 (white)
Inner Tubes: Slime Light 19-25
Bottle Cages: Blackburn Carbon Bottle Carriers (1 blue/1 white)
Padels: Look KEO2 Carbon Limited Ed.
Computer: Garmin Edge 500 (neutral model) *will be upgrading to the Edge 810
Cassette: Still original *in the process now of ordering a new one 11-28T
Cell Mount: SlipGrip for Samsung S2

Please any comments and or opinions. I tried to keep everything uniform and not stray from the bikes basic color scheme.


----------



## edablue

Really nice bike! I'm just curious why did you chose the Fulcrum wheelset versus a Campagnolo wheelset?


----------



## colnagoG60

colnagoG60 said:


> There should be a few reviews, given that it was bike of the year for a publication or two. FWIW, I'm coming from a Colnago Master, and I liked the Izalco so much, I bought a 2nd a few months later (one compact crank, one standard):


In case anyone is interested, I returned one of my "Focii" <sp?), the="" white="" silver="" on="" left,="" back="" to="" my="" local="" <strong="">to *Performance Bike* shop in Columbia, MD (USA). As of yesterday, its still available. Its a 2011 Izalco, purchased new in late 2012, "small" (effective 52cm c-t), with full SRAM Red, but SRAM Force on front DR, and Crank (compact). I put less than 500mi on it, paint is pretty much flawless, and I only returned it because it was a "compact", and I didn't really need (2) of the same bike, with a 3rd in the background...again, replaced by the black/white Focus pictured on the right, bought from the same shop. I believe the price is less than $2,000. 

It will probably not be listed online, and the shop would need to be called to work out purchase/shipping/pick-up.</sp?),>


----------



## jwalther

Finally got a couple of good pics of my Ergoride.


----------



## colnagoG60

Nice...but with all the spacers, and seat setback, it looks like you could have gone with a slightly larger frame?


----------



## jwalther

colnagoG60 said:


> Nice...but with all the spacers, and seat setback, it looks like you could have gone with a slightly larger frame?


Maybe so. The frame is an XXL and works for me quite well though it is stretched upward about as far as it will go. No XXXL frames were available anywhere near me, and the larger frame might be too long as I have a long leg/short torso build.


----------



## redcon1

jwalther, Let me know what you think after some long rides on your Ergo. I love mine, I can ride a century and feel ready for more. Granted it's my first all-carbon road bike, but this thing soaks up the crappy pavement around here with great skill, allowing me to FOCUS (haha) on cadence and pacing, and not on grabbing the brakes before the next section of rough roadway. 

I just fitted a new set of 25mm Conti GP4000S's so I can't wait to get it out with the new shoes.


----------



## colnagoG60

jwalther said:


> Maybe so. The frame is an XXL and works for me quite well though it is stretched upward about as far as it will go. No XXXL frames were available anywhere near me, and the larger frame might be too long as I have a long leg/short torso build.


Roger that...I have the same problem, but I'm only 5'3". FWIW, I've been fighting with setup for past 15 years, although there was an extended multi-year sabbatical in between. I wound up getting 165mm cranks a few weeks ago (could've sworn my very first "real" road bike had 165 Campy NRs), vs. my long time 170s, and its made a world of difference on my setup. I don't even wear gloves anymore because of the new position, whereas before, I would get pain after 15-20min.


----------



## Rugby11

*2013 Focus Cayo EVO*

Picked up a Cayo 3.0 with Sram Force.. Only upgraded the wheel set. 

Carbon Connection in Carlsbad has some sweet online prices and then picked up a set of Williams wheels and sold the Quattro's that came with the bike. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Z6_esb

Great bike. I have same one with Easton EC90SL. Picked mine up from revolution in Solana Beach last April


----------



## Rugby11

Z6_esb said:


> Great bike. I have same one with Easton EC90SL. Picked mine up from revolution in Solana Beach last April



I did see your bike. It was one of the photos I looked at before pulling the trigger. 
The 3.0 is such a great buy and it is one of the better quality component set ups if not the best in the price range.


----------



## redcon1

With Team AG2R Mondiale leading the TdF team competition aboard their Focus Izalcos, I think the awareness of Focus worldwide will go up quickly.

Still loving my Izalco Ergoride!


----------



## colnagoG60

I just wish they didn't go with external cable routing on the new Izalcos. I'm thinking about going with a Cayo with the Chorus group, if I can scoop one up for less than $2,999...would have to get it repainted though, that black/yellow stripe isn't happening for me.


----------



## redcon1

colnagoG60 said:


> I just wish they didn't go with external cable routing on the new Izalcos. I'm thinking about going with a Cayo with the Chorus group, if I can scoop one up for less than $2,999...would have to get it repainted though, that black/yellow stripe isn't happening for me.


I thought the Izalco Max was externally routed for mechanical and internal only for Electronic groupsets? Check it out, you may need to add an AG2R replica to the stable!


----------



## colnagoG60

I looked at the price on the MAX, saw the cable, looked elsewhere right away.  I was looking at the 2013 AG2R Izalco Pro replica, but since I blew 50% off savings on my Izalco, by swapping Force for Chorus, I'd basically have 2 of the same bike. I think I'm going back to another steel, or Ti bike, unless again, I can get another great deal on that Cayo/Chorus.

Updated pic for Focus love:


----------



## Z6_esb

colnagoG60 said:


> I looked at the price on the MAX, saw the cable, looked elsewhere right away.  I was looking at the 2013 AG2R Izalco Pro replica, but since I blew 50% off savings on my Izalco, by swapping Force for Chorus, I'd basically have 2 of the same bike. I think I'm going back to another steel, or Ti bike, unless again, I can get another great deal on that Cayo/Chorus.
> 
> Updated pic for Focus love:
> 
> View attachment 298334


I would get the Chorus Group with some fancy cockpit and seatpost/fork equipment and do a Resto-Mod: Get a sweet older steel frame from Colnago or even a Peugot or a Schwinn Paramount, Enve Components, and Chorus Group. An older frame won't be too much but cheaper than the frames you're looking at. Or get a Lynskey or Ritte. Why have two carbon bikes?


----------



## colnagoG60

I wanted to get a frame with a shorter reach...had (2) Foci last year, got rid of the compact (too much pedaling on the 36 ring), and Focus just seemed like a really good buy. This year, after riding some bumpy paved trails (after work rides in city), I'm worried about frame failure, hence the move to a "less rusty" metal frame. My current circa '98 Master has seen better days, and has had a bent dropout repaired (bent back in place), so I'm not sure how long it will last. Looking at Lynskey Rouleur, for its short top tube, or another Master, or Tomassini Techno. Apparently the new Masters can still be ordered in Zabel, or Molteni, for additional cost...decisions, decisions.


----------



## Z6_esb

colnagoG60 said:


> I wanted to get a frame with a shorter reach...had (2) Foci last year, got rid of the compact (too much pedaling on the 36 ring), and Focus just seemed like a really good buy. This year, after riding some bumpy paved trails (after work rides in city), I'm worried about frame failure, hence the move to a "less rusty" metal frame. My current circa '98 Master has seen better days, and has had a bent dropout repaired (bent back in place), so I'm not sure how long it will last. Looking at Lynskey Rouleur, for its short top tube, or another Master, or Tomassini Techno. Apparently the new Masters can still be ordered in Zabel, or Molteni, for additional cost...decisions, decisions.


Tough life. Terrible decisions to have to be made 

Anyway, have a great weekend. Don't torture yourself or be a victim of paralysis by analysis


----------



## colnagoG60

Made tougher due to the fact that I don't have the loot to pull the trigger right now. :wink5:

:beer:


----------



## jesse101

Had mine for 200 miles now..phenomenal bike, Focus Cayo Evo 2.0 Di2 Ultegra setup. as stated earlier, with Focus placing second in TDF and first in team...you will hear more about them. I actually purchased this bike before the end results with TDF, geometry, weight and components was a perfect fit and gearing when going with the CP version. here are some photos:


----------



## redcon1

That is a sweet Cayo, Jesse. I guess even as a Focus owner I am somewhat confused where the Cayo fits in the lineup.
Is the Cayo line considered a value leader compared to the Izalco series while retaining race geometry?


----------



## simnorm

Here's my Cayo Expert 2010, largest size 62cm XXXL. 
Stem,bars, post and wheels were upgraded. The rest is 6700, but the crank which is FSA Energy compact.


----------



## Z6_esb

redcon1 said:


> That is a sweet Cayo, Jesse. I guess even as a Focus owner I am somewhat confused where the Cayo fits in the lineup.
> Is the Cayo line considered a value leader compared to the Izalco series while retaining race geometry?


The carbon layup is a bit different, it's not quite as stiff and there is slightly more rake (10mm?) than the izalco. It's more comfortable IMO.


----------



## jesse101

redcon1 said:


> That is a sweet Cayo, Jesse. I guess even as a Focus owner I am somewhat confused where the Cayo fits in the lineup.
> Is the Cayo line considered a value leader compared to the Izalco series while retaining race geometry?


It's somewhat race worthy. It's more of a comfort long distance ride. Could it be race worthy..sure, but it's a bit on the heavy side of full blown race bikes...the cayo is sitting at 17.6 lbs. to get it competitively close I would consider some carbon wheels, and this wheel set weighs in at 1900 to 2000 grams..weigh more than my Mountain Bike wheel set at 1600! Rest of the components match up pretty well. 

The frame itself fits me very well and it climbs great with the cp option and descends all the same. It's going to be a keeper for the next 5-6 years. I am a believer lol


----------



## jwalther

Update of my Focus experience here: https://forums.roadbikereview.com/b...e-frame-crack-cosmetic-structural-324215.html

I installed matching bar tape and a new saddle this weekend. Makes a world of difference in the look, IMO.


----------



## Rob-c

jwalther said:


> Update of my Focus experience here: https://forums.roadbikereview.com/b...e-frame-crack-cosmetic-structural-324215.html
> 
> I installed matching bar tape and a new saddle this weekend. Makes a world of difference in the look, IMO.


Very nice
some really nice bikes here, seen a few locally and like the look of them
Looking at the pictures the geometry seems steeper on the top tube so more seat post exposed, how does if ride ?


----------



## simnorm

How long is the warranty on frames?


----------



## jwalther

@ Rob: Very smooth and comfortable ride. Check out the bikeradar review here: Focus Izalco Ergoride 4.0 review - BikeRadar

@ simnorm: Five years.


----------



## macca33

*Mares CX build*

G'day all. My sig does indicate that I'm a fan of the Cannondale CAAD10, but I couldn't resist this frameset when I saw it at my LBS.

2013 Focus Mares CX which I've partially built - Ultegra6700, Compact FSA Gossamer crankset, Fulcrum Racing 1 wheelset, Selle Italia Flite saddle. I'm still waiting for Conti tyres, Zipp stem / bars / seatpost to arrive.

The colour looks fantastic and I cannot wait to give it a crack.







cheers


----------



## j73

Here'mine,few months old...


----------



## Z6_esb

j73 said:


> View attachment 300685
> Here'mine,few months old...


I've got the same one with Easton EC90 SLs. I think we have the same seat? Specialized Toupe?

What size is that? Maybe the angle is weird...


----------



## j73

I have the romin, clarity of pic is not that good used an iPhone. Xs(48cm)


----------



## macca33

Well.....things changed a little between the last post and final build. I ended up going with Ultegra6800 to match my other rigs - that way I can swap and change wheelsets if I have to. One thing I will say - this Mares CX is buttery smooth and quick - even on the Conti Speed CX tyres.

Loving it!


----------



## redcon1

Man that's a sweet build on your Mares, macca23. Love the color scheme. I'm thinking of selling my full suspension mountain bike to get a cross bike, they are so versatile.


----------



## macca33

Cheers mate - I decided on a CX because I wasn't using my MTB at all. This way, I can commute on it, ride some tracks / dirt roads and still put some road tyres on and ride in the bunch!

They are very versatile rigs.


----------



## veloduffer

This past year I re-jiggered the stable and replaced a Giant TCX and Serotta Concours Cross with this Focus Mares CX 1.0 carbon cyclocross bike. The Focus handles great as a road bike and cross bike - the most fun cross bike that I've ridden in that is stable, stiff but has some liveliness. This has a mixed Campy group on it.


----------



## macca33

Very nice rig mate - they go alright these Mares!


----------



## BigPoser

Ordered my Cayo Evo Team Replica frame the other day and I should have it in a week or so. I'm beyond excited! I'll be mating it with Chorus and I'll post up a pic when I get it all done.


----------



## Z6_esb

BigPoser said:


> Ordered my Cayo Evo Team Replica frame the other day and I should have it in a week or so. I'm beyond excited! I'll be mating it with Chorus and I'll post up a pic when I get it all done.


Wheelset?


----------



## BigPoser

I have a set of H + Son Archetypes with Sapim Race and Laser spokes with BHS hubs. They rip!


----------



## BigPoser

Anyone know what size seat post the Cayo Evo uses? Need to get one and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## j73

27.2mm


----------



## BigPoser

So I got my frame today and it is friction awesome! As I unwrapped everything to check it out, I realized that it doesn't have a braze on for the front derailleur. What size clamp do I need?

Thanks in advance. 

Brandon


----------



## BigPoser

Here she is in all her glory! Getting a new saddle here soon as well. Haven't been able to ride it yet due to injury, but I'll get to take her out for a spin next week. Very stoked.


----------



## hypercycler

Got my Izalco Max a month ago. Love it!


----------



## redcon1

Wow, hypercycler, love that Stealth with Green scheme on the Max. 

Also, looks like nice riding country... where are you located?


----------



## hypercycler

Thanks. It's more like a fluorescent yellow scheme. The pics were taken here in Los Angeles area, land became green after a few rain showers. 

My last bike was a Cannondale EVO hi-mod with similar weight (I think the Max weights in a tad lighter on the frame) but I strongly feel that the Max climbs better then the EVO.


----------



## ssdirt29

Here's my 2013 Focus Cayo Evo 3.0 with SRAM Force. No upgrades yet except for adding my old Fizik Aliante. Absolutely love it on the roads and paths of Arizona.


----------



## youngmth

Here's my 2013 Cayo Evo 3.0 with Reynolds Assault.


----------



## Cpvieira

Guys, I am looking for a new bike and my choice is for a very good quality frame with low/mid end components so I can upgrade later.

I have ridden some bike ( cannondale supersix and synapse) but I found the cayo 7.0 a very good options. I was about to buy the BMc slr02 but the cayo is 400 pounds cheaper and the frame ( which is what I care) seems as good as BMC. 

Can you tell me if this is a good bike?

Thanks


----------



## BigPoser

Cpvieira said:


> Guys, I am looking for a new bike and my choice is for a very good quality frame with low/mid end components so I can upgrade later.
> 
> I have ridden some bike ( cannondale supersix and synapse) but I found the cayo 7.0 a very good options. I was about to buy the BMc slr02 but the cayo is 400 pounds cheaper and the frame ( which is what I care) seems as good as BMC.
> 
> Can you tell me if this is a good bike?
> 
> Thanks


I'll jump in and give you my opinion. I have a 14 Cayo Evo Team Replica and it's awesome. It rides very well, is light (16.2 lbs w/ 105 pedals) and pretty stiff as well. The quality is top notch from what I can tell. It was my top choice (mostly because of price, as I got it from a rep for an unbelievable price), out of a Cervelo R3, and Boardman SLS frames. I love the looks of the bike which makes me want to ride it more. 

From what I understand the new versions of the Cayo are very similar to last years in every aspect. One thing that I really like about Focus is that the frame they use in each of their lines is the same from top to bottom. So the Cayo 7.0 has the same frame as the 2.0. Very cool if you ask me. 

I say go for it. I don't think that you'll be disappointed. Just post a picture after you take it home. 

Brandon


----------



## Cpvieira

Thanks for the reply! Is there much difference between the cayo frame and izalco's ? I dont care much about components, they are replaceable, but my concern is about the frame.
Heard very nice things about this frame though, just wondering if it compares to izalco in terms of stifiness, etc etc (and consequently to BMC)


----------



## BigPoser

Cpvieira said:


> Thanks for the reply! Is there much difference between the cayo frame and izalco's ? I dont care much about components, they are replaceable, but my concern is about the frame.
> Heard very nice things about this frame though, just wondering if it compares to izalco in terms of stifiness, etc etc (and consequently to BMC)


Can't honestly tell you anything about the Izalco as I've never ridden one, but I would venture to say that they are almost identical regarding quality of build. The Izalco is a flat out race bike with race geometry while the Cayo is almost a go between when comparing a race geo and endurance geo. I really don't think you'll go wrong with the Cayo.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Anyone out there own a 2016 Focus Cayo?


----------

